# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  elkos menidi (#2931)

## elkos

Ειμαι στο Μενιδι (Αχαρναί) στις εργατικές πολυκατοικίες (με προσανατολισμό προς τα Δυτικά) λέμε με κάτι φίλους να στήσουμε ένα node σε ένα δικό μου linux box και βλέπουμε απο ελεί και πέρα. Αμφιβάλλω όμως εαν θα βλέπω κανένα άλλο node...
 :: 
aaa... minor edit=nodeid #2931  ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Έλα σ' επαφή με τους ενεργούς κόμβους της περιοχής σου (deysta, tyfeonas, κλπ.).

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ειμαι στο Μενιδι (Αχαρναί) στις εργατικές πολυκατοικίες (με προσανατολισμό προς τα Δυτικά) λέμε με κάτι φίλους να στήσουμε ένα node σε ένα δικό μου linux box και βλέπουμε απο ελεί και πέρα. Αμφιβάλλω όμως εαν θα βλέπω κανένα άλλο node...
> 
> aaa... minor edit=nodeid #2991


Φίλε μου σε περιμέναμε. Για έλα στην παρέα μας.  ::  Σου στέλνω το κινητό μου να τα πούμε λίγο.

EDIT

Το nodeid σου παραπέμπτει στα ’νω Πατήσια. Αληθεύει;

----------


## elkos

αρνητικό έκανα πατάτα και αντι για 3 έβαλα 9

ΣΑΠΙΟΣ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ!!!


TO ID στο sing. είναι το σωστο.... ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή  ::

----------


## elkos

μερικές φωτό από την ταράτσα μου....

----------


## sotiris

Νοτια και Νοτιοδυτικα τι βλεπεις?
Βορειανατολικα εισαι κλεισμενος.

----------


## elkos

επειδή μου βγάζει 
Tried to upload empty file
το phpbb
παραπέμπω στην καταχώριση μου στο wind
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2931

----------


## lacbil

Από ό,τι βλέπω εγώ:
Δυτικά είσαι μια χαρά ανοικτός αλλά προς τα εκεί για το παρόν μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κινητικότητα.
Μόνο από νοτιοδυτικά ό,τι γίνει (προς το παρόν με mrkaza και speed).
Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνούν μαζί μου και οι υπόλοιποι σχετικά με την οπτική σου.

----------


## sotiris

> επειδή μου βγάζει 
> Tried to upload empty file
> το phpbb
> παραπέμπω στην καταχώριση μου στο wind
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2931


μου το εβγαλε και μενα αυτο το μεσημερι που πηγα να ανεβασω μια φωτο 2.5ΜΒ....μετα την μικρυνα και ανεβηκε....ισως εχει να κανει με το μεγεθος του αρχειου.

----------


## elkos

ειναι δυσκολο το βλέπω και εγώ... περιμένουμε στο μελλον

----------


## elkos

θα παρακαλέσω όποιον φίλο βρίσκεται στην περιοχή και μπορεί να διαθέσει λίγο χρόνο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για την διενέργεια ταρατσό scan καθώς βλέπω δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή ενδιαφέρωντος μου...

τα λέμε από κοντά

----------


## tyfeonas

> θα παρακαλέσω όποιον φίλο βρίσκεται στην περιοχή και μπορεί να διαθέσει λίγο χρόνο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για την διενέργεια ταρατσό scan καθώς βλέπω δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή ενδιαφέρωντος μου...
> 
> τα λέμε από κοντά


παρε ενα τηλ το πρωι

----------


## aledjo

test

----------


## aledjo

sorry paidia akoma psaxnomai!
hi se olous! eimai kainougios kai synexeia psaxno kai exo trelathei!
molis graftika kai exasa to noumero node. pos tha to bro?

loipon as systitho!
alexis apo menidi (peripou kentro) ekei pou ginetai ti tetarti laiki!
pros to paron exo mono mia asyrmati karta dyktiou kai psaxnomai na do ti tha kano....

ta leme

----------


## elkos

καλώς τον το νέοπα..

καταρχάς *καλή αρχή..*
εν δευτέροις *μην πανικοβάλεσαι*
καλό είναι να γράφεις με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και όχι με λατικούς γιατί είναι πιο ξεκούραστο στο μάτι και πιο εύκολο στην αναζήτηση
από την αλλή καλό είναι να ανοίξεις ένα τοπικ με θέμα τον μελλοντικό κόμβο σου
επίσης καλό είναι να ανοίξεις ένα λογαριασμο στο http://wind.awmn.net να δημιουργήσεις ένα κόμβο εκεί με στοιχεία όπως οι συντεταγμένες σου εκεί και βλέπουμε μαζί με τα παιδιά από το μενιδί που έχουν AP πάνω σε ποιόν θα συνδεθείς και τι εξοπλισμός θα χρειαστεί για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## aledjo

ΟΚ το εκανα!
#7391
βασικα δε ξερω σχεδον τιποτα για το δικτυο αυτο. μπορει κανεις να μου πει σελιδες για να κατσω να τις διαβασω να καταλαβω τι γινεται μη σας κουραζω και σας...
ευχαριστω.... ελπιζω να συνδεθουμε γρηγορα!

----------


## elkos

επειδή έχω αρχίσει να μαζεύω πράγματα και επειδή όταν είχαμε κάνει ένα σκάν με τον keymaster δεν υπήρχε awmn στα Άνω Λιόσια παράθέτω ένα site survey στο κανάλι 9...
αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε ήταν ότι χρησιποποίησα μόνο έναν αφρικάνο feeder και 3μέτρα(!!!) καλώδιο LMR400 μέσα στο σπίτι χωρίς ιδιαίτερη στόχευση....
λέτε μπορώ να ελπίζω με πιατάκι 80cm στην ταράτσα...?



(υ.γ.1 εάν λόγω της άγνοιας μου εχθές υπήρχε θόρυβος στην περιοχή παρακαλώ να με συγχωρήσετε)

----------


## dti

Έπιασες το ap του caftis ο οποίος είναι στα 2.400 μ. από σένα σύμφωνα με το WiND (και με άριστη οπτική επαφή).
Με ένα πιατάκι θα συνδεθείς μάλλον εύκολα!

----------


## Vigor

Άσπρο φώς στο Μενίδι? Άντε να σε δούμε συνδεδεμένο ρε Λευτέρη.  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

> Άσπρο φώς στο Μενίδι? Άντε να σε δούμε συνδεδεμένο ρε Λευτέρη.


γιατι βρε τι εχει το μενιδι και δεν εχει ασπρο φως?  ::  

αντε λευτερη μην το σκεφτεσαι στειλε ενα pm να σου δωσει ip και συνδεσου.
οτι βοηθεια χρεισστεις πες το .

εχουμε ριξει τους χρονους του installation στις 2 ωρες  ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Άσπρο φώς στο Μενίδι? Άντε να σε δούμε συνδεδεμένο ρε Λευτέρη. 
> 
> 
> γιατι βρε τι εχει το μενιδι και δεν εχει ασπρο φως?  
> 
> αντε λευτερη μην το σκεφτεσαι στειλε ενα pm να σου δωσει ip και συνδεσου.
> οτι βοηθεια χρεισστεις πες το .
> ...


το έκανα ήδη... τώρα πρέπει να φτιάξω το ματζαφλάρι που θα στερεώνεται ο Γηλβερτάκης (Gilbertini) στο τοίχο του δώματος... αλήθεια υπάρχει τίποτα έτοιμο να το φτιάξω μια ώρα αρχίτερα

----------


## Vigor

Έχω δεί μια πολύ ωραία αλουμινένια βάση (γωνία-μπράτσο) για τοίχο στο Makro στον Κηφισσό. Τιμή γύρω στα 18 ευρώ.

Περί τα 15 παίρνεις την γαλβανισμένη σιδερένια, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## dti

Έχω διαθέσιμο ένα μπράτσο (βαρέως τύπου) made by stelios #1540.
Δίνει στο πιάτο την κατάλληλη κλίση και μπαίνει σε ιστό 2 ιντσών ή και στον τοίχο.

----------


## sotiris

> Έχω δεί μια πολύ ωραία αλουμινένια βάση (γωνία-μπράτσο) για τοίχο στο Makro στον Κηφισσό. Τιμή γύρω στα 18 ευρώ.
> 
> Περί τα 15 παίρνεις την γαλβανισμένη σιδερένια, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Μια τέτοια βάση, εδώ στην περιοχή, ξηλώθηκε μαζί με τα μεταλλικά ούπατ και στα στριφώνια, από τον τοίχο του δώματος, στηριζε ενα ιστό 4μ....μα πόση ανεμοπίεση πια ασκείτε σε μια κεράια?

----------


## Vigor

> Μια τέτοια βάση, εδώ στην περιοχή, ξηλώθηκε μαζί με τα μεταλλικά ούπατ και στα στριφώνια, από τον τοίχο του δώματος, στηριζε ενα ιστό 4μ....μα πόση ανεμοπίεση πια ασκείτε σε μια κεράια?


Προφανώς και η συγκεκριμένη βάση *δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί - ούτε και προορίζεται* στο να στηρίξει έναν 4μετρο ιστό με πιάτα πάνω της.

Η χρήση της πρέπει να περιορίζεται στην στήριξη ενός πιάτου απευθείας πάνω της. Οιεσδήποτε άλλες McGyver-ιές επόμενο είναι να αποτύχουν, και εννοείται πως πρέπει να αποφεύγονται, μιας και ξεφεύγουν κατά πολύ από τα specs του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## Vigor

Kαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, σε αυτή την βάση αναφέρομαι:

----------


## sotiris

Ναι μια τετοια ειδα και εγω στο πατωμα στην ταρατσα του φιλου...η κεραια ηταν μια Grid.

----------


## Vigor

> Μια τέτοια βάση, εδώ στην περιοχή, ξηλώθηκε μαζί με τα μεταλλικά ούπατ και στα στριφώνια, από τον τοίχο του δώματος, *στηριζε ενα ιστό 4μ....*μα πόση ανεμοπίεση πια ασκείτε σε μια κεράια?


  ::  

Tα έξυπνα πουλιά, από την μύτη πιάνονται...

----------


## elkos

έκανα μια δοκιμή στεγανότητας στο κουτί που προόριζα για ταράτσα και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν οικτρά... 

λέω να βάλω ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί επάνω αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ επιδέξιος στα μαστορέματα λέτε να μην τα καταφέρω? 

αυτό που με καίει είναι να περάσω το καλώδιο ethernet χωρίς να περνά μέσα στο κουτί νερό... από την άλλη ευκαιρία είναι να έχω ένα πιο καλό κουτί μήπως και αλλάξω συσκευή στο μακρύ μέλλον

----------


## PPC

Aledjo awmn-7391
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PPC

Πώς να δούμε άσπρο φως στην περιοχή μας αν και πολύ φωτεινή το σκοτάδι επικρατή. Υπάρχουν παρά πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι πολλά επίσης AP αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Κοντινές περιοχές σε εμάς σε ελάχιστο χρόνο έκαναν τεραστία άλματα στήνουν τα ΒΒ σε δυο μέρες.(Σηκώνονται κομβόι με 3-4 interface). Στο Forum υπάρχουν μηνύματα από τον Ιανουάριο και ακόμα ασύνδετοι είναι δεν τους κρίνω ο καθένας έχει κάποιους λογούς που γίνετε αυτό και είναι σεβαστοί . Μήπως είναι καιρός να δραστηριοποιηθούμε όλοι και να ανεβάσουμε την περιοχή μας τεχνολογικά .

----------


## lacbil

> Μήπως είναι καιρός να δραστηριοποιηθούμε όλοι και να ανεβάσουμε την περιοχή μας τεχνολογικά .


Καλημέρα! Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος; Να κάνουν δηλαδή τι οι clients ή οι hosts;

----------


## PPC

Να σου κάνω την χάρη φίλε.
Μήπως είναι καιρός να δραστηριοποιηθούμε όλοι και να ανεβάσουμε την περιοχή μας τεχνολογικά.(μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησα λάθος λέξη συχωράμε)
Εννοώ ότι πρέπει να γίνουν τα link να συνδεθούν οι client να γίνουν νέα ΒΒ για οποίους μπορούν και θέλουν και φυσικά εάν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στο χρηματικό κόστος που χρειάζονται αυτές οι ενέργειες .Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα ένας client που ξέρω ήταν παρών σε 3 meeting της περιοχής μας (έχει περάσει 1 χρόνος περίπου και εγώ έχω 1 χρόνο στο Μενίδι )και ακόμα ασύνδετος είναι και μένει 30 μέτρα από εμένα.
Ζηλεύω της περιοχές στο χάρτη του awmn που είναι πράσινες και μπλε.
Αυτό εννοώ τεχνολογικά και τίποτε άλλο με απλά λόγια, εννοείτε φυσικά ότι δεν κάνω καμία μπήχτη για κανέναν δεν θα γίνω κριτής κανενός ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για της πράξεις του για εμένα προσωπικά θα τους κάνω client η BB όποτε το θελήσουν καλοδεχούμενοι θα είναι .

Φιλικά Γρηγόρης

----------


## lacbil

Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθούμε. Ευτυχώς υπήρξαν κινήσεις ουσιαστικές τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, εκεί που πριν υπήρχε το σχεδόν απόλυτο σκότος, αλλά συμφωνώ να συνεχιστεί η δραστηριότητα.
Απλά θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει να κατέβουμε σε meeting με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις. Προσωπικά εγώ εξοπλισμό έχω αρχίσει να μαζεύω και θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο bbs κι ενα access αλλά γεωγραφικά ίσως να ήταν δίχως ουσία.
Οι κόκκινες τελείες στον μενιδιάτικο windοχάρτη είναι αρκετές.Αυτό σημαίνει εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος. Άρα, ειδικά αυτούς σε κέραιες γεωγραφικές θέσεις τους ρωτούμε μέχρι που φτάνει το ενδιαφέρον τους...

Υ.Γ. Ο φίλος Λάμπρος, που αρκετά έχει παιδευτεί με την πολυκατοικία του κάποια χρόνια τώρα, μπόρεσε τελικά να συνδεθεί; Ο άνθρωπος έχει και καλό εξοπλισμό αγορασμένο τόσο καιρό!

----------


## tyfeonas

> Να σου κάνω την χάρη φίλε.
> Μήπως είναι καιρός να δραστηριοποιηθούμε όλοι και να ανεβάσουμε την περιοχή μας τεχνολογικά.(μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησα λάθος λέξη συχωράμε)
> Εννοώ ότι πρέπει να γίνουν τα link να συνδεθούν οι client να γίνουν νέα ΒΒ για οποίους μπορούν και θέλουν και φυσικά εάν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στο χρηματικό κόστος που χρειάζονται αυτές οι ενέργειες .Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα ένας client που ξέρω ήταν παρών σε 3 meeting της περιοχής μας (έχει περάσει 1 χρόνος περίπου και εγώ έχω 1 χρόνο στο Μενίδι )και ακόμα ασύνδετος είναι και μένει 30 μέτρα από εμένα.
> Ζηλεύω της περιοχές στο χάρτη του awmn που είναι πράσινες και μπλε.
> Αυτό εννοώ τεχνολογικά και τίποτε άλλο με απλά λόγια, εννοείτε φυσικά ότι δεν κάνω καμία μπήχτη για κανέναν δεν θα γίνω κριτής κανενός ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για της πράξεις του για εμένα προσωπικά θα τους κάνω client η BB όποτε το θελήσουν καλοδεχούμενοι θα είναι .
> 
> Φιλικά Γρηγόρης


τα παραδειγματα σου ειναι αστοχα.

και εγω εχω client που σηκωσε κομβο σε 5 μηνες και δεν με πηρε ουτε ενα τηλ για βοηθεια.
ο συγκεκριμενος που ανεφερες ποιο πανω εχει προβλημα με την πολυκατοικια του.
ο καθενας κανει οτι μπορει και στην τελικη οτι γουσταρει.
κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κανει οτιδηποτε.
απο την αλλη αν ειχαμε ολοι αφθονα λεφτα θα ειμασταν ολοι με 15 πιατα επανω στις ταρατσες μας.

----------


## PPC

Δεν κατηγόρησα τον Λαμπρό γιατί είναι εξαιρετικό παιδί ξέρω ότι έχει πρόβλημα αλλά μου είχε πει ότι εάν σηκώσω κόμβο με πιάνει από το μπαλκόνι του και έτσι πρέπει να είναι διότι η απόσταση μεταξύ μας είναι παρά πολύ μικρή.
Δεν θέλω να διαφωνήσω ειδικά μαζί σου διότι με βοήθησες αρκετά αν όχι με προσωπική δουλεία αλλά φραστικά και το εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα αυτό.
Αλλά στην περιοχή μας υπάρχουν 4 κόμβοι που εξυπηρετούν σχεδόν όλο το Μενίδι
με 10 πελάτες και περιμένουν το λιγότερο 20, μήπως έχεις δει πόσα πιάτα έχουμε στην περιοχή μας που αφορούν το awmn και τα τρώει ο ήλιος(έκανα την ερεύνα μου με το GPS) 

ΥΓ: 15/07/2006 φεύγω για μπάνια και οφθαλμόλουτρα στη Λευκάδα κανόνισε να εκπληρώσω της υποχρεώσεις μου.  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

παιδιά γειά χαρά...

...φίλοι μου και γείτονες μου συγγνώμη που χάθηκα

σοβαροί οικογενειακοί λόγοι απαιτούσαν την προσοχή μου...

φαίνεται ότι προς το παρών όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο θα τα ξαναπούμε πολύ σύντομα

----------

